# occluded SFA stent



## ggparker14 (Mar 18, 2014)

Can I get help for a diagnosis code for occluded SFA stent?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## kberry9352 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Kimberly Berry,CPC,RCC*

I would use 996.74


----------



## jcraveiro (Mar 19, 2014)

*Occluded SFA Stent*

if the stent is occluded from a "complication" (ie: broken stent) then i would code from the 996.x series but if it is a "re-stenosis" then i would code from the 440.3x (atherosclerosis of bypass graft of extremity).
HTH!


----------



## ggparker14 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for your help.


----------

